# Der naive "Kampf" meines Sohnes mit der GEZ und die Folgen



## Plattenputzer (18 Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Es ist jetzt doch tatsächlich schon ein paar Jahre her, seit ich hier in diesem Forum was gepostet habe. 
Als mein Sohn mich nun aber angerufen hat, weil er Ärger mit der GEZ hat, habe ich spontan gedacht, dass ihr vielleicht ne Idee zu der etwas verfahrenen Geschichte habt. Ich habe dieses Forum als ein Hort geballter Kompetenz in Erinnerung.

Und die Geschichte ist echt verfahren:
Gleich vorweg bemerkt - mein Kleiner ist selbst schuld. Er hat sich tapfer seit Jahren geweigert, Briefe von der GEZ überhaupt nur auf zu machen. Er hat einfach nicht mitbekommen, dass seiteiniger Zeit nicht mehr entscheidend ist, ob man Empfangsgeräte "bereithält", da die Rundfunkgebühr ja inzwischen eine Haushaltszwangsabgabe ist, die pro Haushalt entrichtet werden muss, selbst wenn kein Radio oder Fernseher vorhanden ist.
Mein Sohn hat also tapfer alle Schreiben der GEZ ignoriert bis ihm ein Gerichtsvollzieher jetzt mitgeteilt hat, dass die GEZ einen vollstreckbaren Titel gegen ihn erwirkt hat.
Da hat er dann schon dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut, als ich ihm erklärt habe, dass "vollstreckbarer Titel" bedeutet, dass er gepfändet werden kann und dass jeder Einspruch und jedes Gejammer jetzt zu spät kommen.
Nachdem er sich per Google davon überzeugt hatte, dass die Rundfunkgebühr seit einiger Zeit tatsächlich per Haushalt zu zahlen ist, hat er zwar geschupfen wie ein Rohrspatz, war aber eigentlich schon bereit, sich in sein Schicksal zu fügen und eine Raten-Abstotterei mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher auszuhandeln.
Jetzt aber kommt der Punkt, wo's kompliziert wird (und ich hoffe, jemand von euch hat ne Idee):
Der Haushalt meines Sohnes ist eine Zweier-WG. Jannis bittet also seinen Mitbewohner, die Hälfte der Rundfunkgebühren, die sich angehäuft haben (insgesamt über 500 Euro) zu übernehmen. Der sagt: Äh sorry, was wollen die? Die können doch nicht zwei mal kassieren? Ich überweise das doch brav seit wir hier zusammen die WG gegründet haben, jedes Viertel Jahr die Kohle an die GEZ.

Als ich das gehört habe, war ich erst mal ratlos über soviel - äh- Doofheit. Erstmal so doof sein und Salven von Briefen ungeöffnet in den Papiermüll geben... gut, kann ja mal passieren. Aber mit dem Mitbewohner und besten Kumpel nie, nicht mal ansatzweise über Haushaltsunkosten und deren gerechte Verteilung zu reden... Die beiden sind mehr als planlos!

Aber egal, was ich euch fragen wollte, ist folgendes:
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Gericht, bei dem die GEZ ihren Titel gegen meinen Sohn erwirkt hat, nur nach Vortrag der GEZ, ohne weitere Prüfung der Sachlage entschieden hat, weil mein Sohn vermutlich auch ein eventuelles Schreiben vom Gericht verpennt hat. Er jedenfalls kann sich an keinen gelben Umschlag erinnern...
Da die GEZ aber nicht für einen Haushalt zwei mal kassieren darf, gehe ich jetzt mal für den Moment davon aus, dass die GEZ den Titel auf eine Forderung erwirkt hat, die sie zu unrecht stellt.
Könnte Jannis (so heist der "Kleine") jetzt noch was gegen den Titel unternehmen oder muss er erstmal zahlen?
Ich denke, dass er erstmal zahlen muß.
ABER: Könnte er Klage gegen die GEZ erheben und das Geld zurückfordern, welches ja meiner (und seiner) Meinung nach zu unrecht kassiert wird, da für den WG-Haushalt immer brav die Abgabe gezahlt wurde?
Oder ist mit Erwirkung eines Titels die Forderung automatisch "rechtens" geworden?

Keine Ahnung, ob ich mich verständlich genug ausgedrückt habe, aber wie gesagt: die beiden Jungs sind etwas planlos.

Jetzt hoffe ich, der eine oder andere hat ne Idee zu dem Thema und wünsche euch schon mal frohes Fest
Gruß
Dani


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2015)

Wie das geregelt ist, steht hier: http://www.rundfunkbeitrag.de/informationen/buergerinnen_und_buerger/index_ger.html, unter "Wohngemeinschaften". Lies auch die Rubrik "Studierende", evtl. betrifft das ja den Jannis.



> Es gilt: Eine Wohnung – ein Beitrag. Pro Wohnung ist nur ein Rundfunkbeitrag von 17,50 Euro (bis zum 31.03.2015: 17,98 Euro) pro Monat zu entrichten, egal wie viele Personen dort leben. Dies ist ein klarer Vorteil für Wohngemeinschaften.



Wenn der Mitbewohner also zahlt, dann gibt es auch eine Beitragsnummer, mit der widersprochen werden könnte. Ob man nun erst einmal zahlen sollte, weiß ich nicht. Ist aber nahe liegend, da auch die Kosten für das Verfahren und die Beitreibung dabei sind.

Seit dem Zensus 2011 weiß der "ARD ZDF Deutschlandradio Beitragsservice" welche Wohnungen es hier gibt und zumeist auch von wem sie bewohnt werden. Strenger wird es seit diesem Jahr, in dem jeder Vermieter jeden Mieter melden muss.


----------



## Plattenputzer (18 Dezember 2015)

Ok. Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.
Jetzt weiß ich zumindest, dass tatsächlich nur einmal pro Wohnung gezahlt werden muss. Das habe ich bisher nur vermutet.

Bleibt noch die Frage, wie wir am besten mit dem ja schon vollstreckbaren Titel umgehen....


----------



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2015)

Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Bleibt noch die Frage, wie wir am besten mit dem ja schon vollstreckbaren Titel umgehen....


Da befürchte ich daß er das als Lehrgeld abbuchen kann. Rückwirkend haben die noch nie was geändert. Ich glaube nicht daß sich da was geändert hat.
Änderungen gabs immer erst am Meldedatum und keine Minute früher.
Gut, versuchen kann mans, aber ob das in DEM Stadium noch was bringt wage ich ganz stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Dezember 2015)

Das ist leider saudumm gelaufen. Jetzt ist der Titel in der Welt, damit ist der Käs gegessen.
Ich würde mal einen Anwalt fragen, der sich mit GEZ-Recht auskennt, ob man hier eventuell die Herausgabe des Titels gemäß § 812 BGB fordern kann. 

Hier muss man aber gute Gründe dafür anführen, warum man sich gegen den Titel nicht fristgerecht gewehrt hat. Die Gründe müssen dann schon stichhaltiger sein als "leider hab ich das verbummbeutelt...".

Anwalt fragen, aber ich fürchte eher, dass das schlecht aussieht. Zu bedenken ist auch, dass die Gerichte speziell in solchen Verwaltungssachen m.W. sehr konservativ urteilen.


----------



## Hippo (19 Dezember 2015)

Was ggf aber dann genausoviel kostet wie Junior an den Kuckverteiler zu zahlen hätte.

http://meine-kuendigung.de/gez-doppelt-bezahlt-bekommen-sie-ihr-geld-wieder/
Daraus:


> *GEZ doppelt bezahlt: Geld zurückholen*
> Zurückholen können Sie sich Ihre zu viel bezahlten Rundfunkgebühren nur noch bis zum 31.12.2014. Die Zahlungen können rückwirkend ab dem 01.01.2013 wiederbeschafft werden. Das entspricht unter Umständen einer stattlichen Summe. Für die Rückzahlung der Rundfunkgebühren wenden Sie sich bitte an den Beitragsservice der GEZ. Diesen können Sie über folgende Kontaktdaten erreichen:


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Dezember 2015)

Nein, nicht unbedingt. Eine Erstberatung kostet i.d.R. so um die 40 Euro. Wenn es dann zum Gerichtsverfahren kommt, wird es allerdings wirklich teuer, es würden sich dann einige Hundert Euro sammeln.

Grundsätzlich sollte man wissen, dass die Rechtsprechung (auch BGH...) vor die Kippung eines gerichtlichen Titels extrem hohe Hürden stellt. Der gerichtliche Titel ist quasi ein "endgültiges Instrument des Rechtsfriedens", er schafft endgültige und klare Verhältnisse. Der Titel kann nur unter wenigen, ganz eng begrenzten Bedingungen gekippt werden.


----------



## Hippo (19 Dezember 2015)

Ich seh nur eine Chance - auf die Tränendrüse (Student, keine Kohle, bißchen renitent gewesen, jetzt geläutert) drücken und drum bitten daß die Beiträge des WG-Mitbewohners zurückerstattet werden. Aber die ganzen juristischen Kosten - seh ich überhaupt keine Chance.

_Die Erstberatungsgebühr gibt nur eine Obergrenze an. Bei einer Beratung muss der Rechtsanwalt immer erst die normalen Gebühren unter Berücksichtigung des Streitwertes errechnen.(meist 5,5/10 nach § 20 BRAGO) Sind diese höher, als 180,00 Euro, darf der Anwalt nicht mehr als 180,00 -nach Geltung des RVG 190,00 € (insgesamt 243,60 € /nach dem 01.01.2007 249,90 €) - abrechnen. Sind die Gebühren geringer, so dürfen nur diese niedrigeren Gebühren berechnet werden. Auf jeden Fall muss der Anwalt darlegen, welche Gebühren er berechnet hat und darf nicht nur die Erstberatungsgebühr ansetzen.
_


----------



## Teleton (19 Januar 2016)

Der Betragsservice ist öffentliche Verwaltung und macht daher seine Titel selbst. Die erlassen nen Verwaltungsakt (Gebührenbescheid)und der wird rechtskräftig wenn kein Widerspruch/Klage beim Verwaltungsgericht erfolgt. Wenn die Fristen gerissen sind, sind eigentlich alle Messen gesungen. Trotzdem kann die Einzugszentrale als Behörde wenn sie denn will so einen VA wieder aufheben oder stunden oder niederschlagen (oder wie auch immer das im Verwaltungsrecht heißt).
In manchen Bundesländern haben die Verbraucherzentralen nen kurzen Draht zur Einzugszentrale und beraten zu dem Thema.
Hier zB die Niedersachsen
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/von-missverstaendnissen-und-kommunikationsproblemen
oder NRW:
https://www.verbraucherzentrale.nrw/beratung-rundfunkbeitrag
Hamburg
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/290086/eine-wohnung-ein-rundfunkbeitrag.aspx


----------



## Ludo (11 Mai 2016)

Teleton schrieb:


> Der Betragsservice ist öffentliche Verwaltung und macht daher seine Titel selbst. Die erlassen nen Verwaltungsakt (Gebührenbescheid)und der wird rechtskräftig wenn kein Widerspruch/Klage beim Verwaltungsgericht erfolgt. Wenn die Fristen gerissen sind, sind eigentlich alle Messen gesungen. Trotzdem kann die Einzugszentrale als Behörde wenn sie denn will so einen VA wieder aufheben oder stunden oder niederschlagen (oder wie auch immer das im Verwaltungsrecht heißt).
> In manchen Bundesländern haben die Verbraucherzentralen nen kurzen Draht zur Einzugszentrale und beraten zu dem Thema.
> Hier zB die Niedersachsen
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/von-missverstaendnissen-und-kommunikationsproblemen
> ...



Ich habe gerade dorthin eine Beratung bekommen. Gott sei Dank!


----------



## Noisette (10 Februar 2017)

Grrrrrr, wenn ich GEZ höre bekomm ich Plaque. Diese widerrechtliche Zwangssteuer. Aber leider muss dein Sohn denke ich zahlen. Der Arm der GEZ ist lang....


----------

